# Anyone see Severed??



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 12, 2006)

another zombie flick but I hear its out in a wooded area,lumberjack zombies..any comments?

Paco


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

I dont think ive seen this one. The name sounds familiar but I dont recall seeing it. Ill have to check into it, think I saw it at movie gallery last time I was there.


----------

